# Chances of invite at 375 points offshore



## saqibmughal00 (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi, I am an express entry candidate under NOC-0711 and have 375 points. what are chances for invite??? and can anyone guide if any PNP for offshore is accepting offshore or if I have chance to get PNP based on these points?

TIA


----------



## theone1111 (Sep 7, 2017)

saqibmughal00 said:


> Hi, I am an express entry candidate under NOC-0711 and have 375 points. what are chances for invite??? and can anyone guide if any PNP for offshore is accepting offshore or if I have chance to get PNP based on these points?
> 
> TIA


No chance seeing the trend for past 4-5 years


----------

